# College



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm at UMass Amherst for Kinesiology. I never plan on making money with snow removal, I just plan to not have to pay money for snow removal...

I have a question for those of you who have their own buisnesses and for those of you who have to work for other people as laborers. 

How did college help you, or did you wish you went to college?

In my feild of study, there is no question, you need a B.S. i plan on getting my DPT (doctoate in physical therapy) eventually and working as the head of a deparetment at a hospital or opneing my own physical rehab clinic.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I went for three semesters of beer fest But If I was t do it all over I would go to class. Besides I met my wife a college. So I would say it was worth it.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I wish I would of went LOL

I didnt go I jumped right in to this line of work and been doing it ever since


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cooleege is for loozerrs...:waving:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I earned two B.S degrees, one in Aerospace and one in Professional Aviation. I also minored in business management/general business. The experience of college prepared me to deal with customers and the business itself more than the degrees themselves (make sense?). When dealing with people one can really tell those who have a college education and those that do not. 
I do not really know how to vote on this poll only because in order to run a landscape business an education really is not required, though I find it very helpful.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

I went to wyotech (automotive) and it was great got certified in tons of skills (14 all together) got my associates degree in management and also got half way to my collision appraisers license. class was great i was in pa for 9 months straight had a motor cycle apart and rebuilt in my dorm room in one winter (ra was a little pissed w/ oil running out the bottom of hte door on some days. but other then that college was def a plus. im only 22 and work at a dealer ship and make just shy of 50k last year


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;540734 said:


> I earned two B.S degrees, one in Aerospace and one in Professional Aviation. I also minored in business management/general business. The experience of college prepared me to deal with customers and the business itself more than the degrees themselves (make sense?). When dealing with people one can really tell those who have a college education and those that do not.
> I do not really know how to vote on this poll only because in order to run a landscape business an education really is not required, though I find it very helpful.


I understand what you're saying. The degrees are more than a peice of paper listing the feild of your expertise. Being at college teaches you things your high school and parents cannot.

So far we have did and glad with didn't and wish you had at 7

The other two at 2 votes

pro collge is up by 5 on against


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I guess I'm a loser. Master's degree in Psychology allowed me to retire at 54 to build up my plowing business, buy a bunch of toys for working my 60 acres of woods and start a freight broker business. Don't work too hard at any of them, though.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I am going to college next year for Landscape Horticulture. I think it will be worth it.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

I voted yes it was worth only b/c people won't hire you unless you have that slip. Nobody cares what you major in just as long as you have a degree. Personally I learned more playing football than I ever did in a classroom.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a bachelors in Marketing and human resource management. I know how to market my product or service and I have the ability to connect with clients and the know how of hiring reliable, dependable employees and the knowledge of how to run a business from not just the labor side, but also from the paper pushing side. It was a great experience and if i ever wanted to get out of this business I have them to fall back on. It was a win win situation for me. Plus I met the best girl in the world at college and she supports me and my business endeavors 120%...ussmileyflag


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

im going to MMI Orlando in june for Harley-Davidson and then when i get back im waiting a year and going to UTI norwood for diesel hopefully its worth it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I used to plow a collage does that count?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm 19 and didn't go to college. High school burned me out. I've always said that by the time I'm 20 I'll be at college, and I still plan on sticking to that. i'm ready to go back. I love my job now, but I want something to fall back on if everything doesn't work out. It's worth it for sure.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm? Let's see how should I post here? I went to college for 1.5 yrs working towards a construction engineering degree. I had envisioned owning my own construction company. This is a tough one to answer. 

I had construction back ground from back when I was in high school. I was pretty big into swimming and there were 4-5 of us on the team that were pretty good. My swim coach owned a construction company, so for a select few he would rather see us work for him and be able to work around our workout schedule than work for someone else and try to workout around our work schedule. It worked out good for both parties. He got strong hard working help and we got a lot more money than working your normal summer job, plus got to keep our normal workout schedule.

I scheduled all my classes by noon when I went to college and worked part time construction for a local contractor in Ames. He got behind schedule a lot and pulled me a side and talked to me a bit. Told me what he would pay to roof a house or build a deck and I could do it on my own time as long as it was done by said date. Looked pretty good, so I gave it a shot. He helped me get registered as a sub-contractor, line up insurance, and bid work. This also worked for both parties. He was getting reliable help at close to market price and I went from making $8.00 per hour to making $17-18.00 per hour after expenses. I was able to work later at night and on weekends.

Well, the next summer he needed a house framed and talked to me again about doing it. I flat out said, "Yeah I know how to do the majority of a house but there are some things I haven't ever done on my own." He told me no problem, that he really needed it done and couldn't get any other crews there in time to make the closing date. If I got stuck or couldn't figure something out he would come over and help me out. Oh, and that he would pay me about $7500.00 to do it. Well about 3 weeks later the house was done and after I paid my help, nails, and other expenses I was standing there with about $4k left over for 3 weeks work. This was back in 94'. I never had seen that much money before in my life. I went to college for one more semester and dropped out. 

I was 19 yrs old making $30k+ net and wondered why I was in school since I was already doing what I wanted to do after I graduated. I couldn't see why I would pay a college to get a degree for what I was already doing. By the time I was 24 I was living in a $150k house that I built for myself and had close to half of it paid for. 

I don't know how much a college degree really helps other than getting your foot in the door at your first job. I think busting your backside and dedication to what you are doing goes way farther than a piece of paper does. You can get that golden degree, hang it on the wall, and land your first job. If you don't have drive and determination you won't go anywhere with or without that degree. If you do have that drive you will go somewhere with or without it. 

Did I just luck out? I don't think I did. I worked very hard to get to where I am. To be honest I kind of wished I would have finished that degree. To me, when I look back at my life it is one place that I feel I have failed. Yeah, I'm in a pretty good spot financially for my age, but I don't do well with failure. I have owned my business for 14 years and only missed two closing dates. Honestly, the two dates were pretty much out of my control, but to me they were still failures.

I think people that want a degree should get it, that way they don't look back and wish they did. I don’t think that you have to have one to be successful. Just $.02 from a crazy uneducated old chook!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i am taking online classes my ex boss friend now. kinda like a dad to me thinks that i should of went to school to actually be around people. cause some of us guys who bust are butts all day can lack people skills. i think if ill have one problem from not going to school it will be that i didnt learn how to say No well enough. because i grew up with my grandparents and my mom hammering in the manners. so i am really respectful and in this world everybody eles is trying to cut ur throat. so if ur to nice get prepared to bleed.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

no college for me but my brother is in college now for landscape and horticultural managment.....no need to send both of us for the same thing


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I commend Ducati & other who do physically hard work to make a good name for themselves. I disagree with you on a couple things, though. A degree is more than a door opener for the "first" job (I think you've missed it completely); it's a door opener for EVERY job. Secondly, where are you going to be when you're 45 with a bad back, bad knees, etc, unable to do the work of an ox (referencing brute strength, not intelligence... though that might be true too)? Especially in today's world, expecting much higher standards everyday from here on out, what's going to get you into a quality job & out of the soup kitchen besides "I worked hard" and "he sure worked hard for me" references? I'll use Fire/EMS as a single example. Like carpenters, plumbers, electricians, firefighters & EMT's are a dime a dozen. Hundreds of firefighters around the country apply for a single job. Are cities interviewing all of them? Of course not -- that's foolish & financially irresponsible. Cross off those who don't have EMT-Basic. Cross off those without CDL. Cross off those without a degree. Is this only in MY profession? I think not, friend. It's worldwide. Hard workers with degrees are dancing circles around others without them, and it's only the minority of those with a silver tongue that talk their way into jobs using nothing more than good references. What I reference generally applies to those who become unable to run their own businesses or work in jobs that demand physical labor like was described. The skilled few who build their landscaping/snowplowing empires through hard work, the building of rapports & reputation, to work a lifetime & pass along the gold mine to someone else.... it's commendable, especially without college degrees. It's my belief that most successful companies have educated people high in the ranks.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I am still in high school and as much as i hate school i will be going to a program next year at a tech college. Ive been in the mowing landscaping plowing business since 2004 and the money is great but there is no way i could do this for the rest of my life. I am thinking right now of either going to a 2 year program for Diesel mechanics or a 1 or 2 year program to be a Fluid Power (hydraulic) mechanic. Either way i will still be envolved in snow removal one way or another because i love it way to much to give it up.


----------



## ECLC (Feb 7, 2008)

I couldn't have said it any better Yardmedic! A college degree automatically separates you from the pack. Snow/landscaping is for the most part a young mans industry. You do have to look 20 years down the road and picture yourself where you want to be. After 15 years in this industry, I constantly think about this. I try and have built up my business for the years to come, but what happens for some reason it doesn't work out? Or you decide to sell out? Or just not happy anymore? Or you get injured? We wouldn't be in this industry if we didn't like it, including myself.....but I do think you need something to fall back on. 

What A degree does, at least for me, is it gives me options.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is it options. I have been plowing for 10 years, since i was 18 and all through college, but by the time I am 40 I am going to be the one driving around in my truck with no plow and a lap top next to me directing where all my trucks to go to get the job done. I may be up long hours but I will be quality control officer.I will get to drive forward the whole time and save my back. Being the boss will be fun then. Hopefully....


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

jimaug87;540718 said:


> I'm at UMass Amherst for Kinesiology. I never plan on making money with snow removal, I just plan to not have to pay money for snow removal...
> 
> I have a question for those of you who have their own buisnesses and for those of you who have to work for other people as laborers.
> 
> ...


Hey i go to umass to..what year are u?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im not answering the poll because none of the options fit me.

my answer?

No I did not attend college but only because I wasnt really interested in anything and didnt know what I wanted to do. unfortunately, alot of time has passed and im not going back. i dont wish I had gone but dont think that I didnt needit. education is always needed. i would have been better at a trade school istead of a book school.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

*I tried to not go down this road, but the desire must be stronger than my will power!*



YardMedic;541361 said:


> I commend Ducati & other who do physically hard work to make a good name for themselves. * I disagree with you on a couple things, though. A degree is more than a door opener for the "first" job (I think you've missed it completely); it's a door opener for EVERY job. Secondly, where are you going to be when you're 45 with a bad back, bad knees, etc, unable to do the work of an ox (referencing brute strength, not intelligence... though that might be true too)? * Especially in today's world, expecting much higher standards everyday from here on out, what's going to get you into a quality job & out of the soup kitchen besides "I worked hard" and "he sure worked hard for me" references? I'll use Fire/EMS as a single example. Like carpenters, plumbers, electricians, firefighters & EMT's are a dime a dozen. Hundreds of firefighters around the country apply for a single job. Are cities interviewing all of them? Of course not -- that's foolish & financially irresponsible. Cross off those who don't have EMT-Basic. Cross off those without CDL. Cross off those without a degree. Is this only in MY profession? I think not, friend. It's worldwide. * Hard workers with degrees are dancing circles around others without them, and it's only the minority of those with a silver tongue that talk their way into jobs using nothing more than good references.* What I reference generally applies to those who become unable to run their own businesses or work in jobs that demand physical labor like was described. The skilled few who build their landscaping/snowplowing empires through hard work, the building of rapports & reputation, to work a lifetime & pass along the gold mine to someone else.... it's commendable, especially without college degrees. It's my belief that most successful companies have educated people high in the ranks.


First, should I feel special because commend me or were you merely talking down to me thinking I wouldn't have the intelligence to figure it out? It wouldn't be the first time nor will it be the last that someone with a degree thinks that they are smarter because of that paper that says "University of _____"

Trust me here I have no problems with people that have a degree and judge people by who they are and not what they have. I do think that a degree is an accomplishment and it took dedication to get it. What about the guy that built a business from nothing? He doesn't have a degree so he doesn't deserve it. I do so I am entitled to it. Where is the logic in that?

Like I stated before, some one will go some where with or without a degree, if they have the work hard drive and dedication. I will still stand behind my statement that a degree will get you in the door to your first job. With out it that door would have never opened because of narrow minded people. Where you go from there is determined by how you apply yourself. You stated that a degree opens every door. I think that if you have a history of poor performance, lack of common sense (there is an oxy-moron if I have ever seen one) and no drive, those doors will be slamming shut even with that shinny degree.

When it comes to asking where I will be when I'm 45? Well a few years ago I had been planning on being semi-retired by that time. When I say semi-retired I mean go and work 7-11am and do what ever I want the rest of the day. That has changed a little since I lost a small fortune from getting divorced. Like a whopping $250.00. Add in the fact that I died in a crash at the race track, and couldn't work for a year, lost another $150.00 there. I figure it to be a set back of 5-7 years on my long term plan.

When it comes to the "OX work", I haven't done that in about 6-7 years. I still frame a house in the spring just about every year for two reasons. One, I enjoy doing it. It gets me outside when the weather is 60-70 degrees and sunny. Two, I get to shed that few extra pounds I put on from being stuck in a plow truck all winter, munching on crap at 2:00 am because there is nothing else to do. I still trim all my houses and I don't think I will ever not trim. I truly enjoy this part of my job. It's where I can show my talents and set myself apart from the Joe Blows. I might sub some of my trim out as I get older and want more free time.

What if I want to work in a soup kitchen? What if I see helping other people is more rewarding than that $100K a year job? Does that make me stupid? So is it in your eyes you can't be successful without a big paycheck? Don't think I don't have a fall back plan, think again. I could get a job in any big city as a job site super with my work hard references in a heartbeat. Yeah, it would be a drop in pay but it still would be good money. Probably in the 80-100K per year range. I just had one of my reps give my number to a big construction company in the Twin Cities last fall. They were looking for a super and knew that in my area construction is a bit slow. My experience was worth a hell of a lot more to this company than some kid walking out of a school with a degree. Obviously, I turned the job down because I'm here right now. I don't feel like letting someone else profit from my knowledge, unless I have too.

Are those big circles or little circles that are being ran around us dumb uneducated folk? Are those money circles or success circles? I have a pretty big circle of friends. I would say we are divided pretty evenly with and without degrees. We don't judge people by how much money they make or how many degrees they have. I wouldn't want to be friends with someone that narrow minded anyway. A majority of my uneducated friends make the same if not more than my friends with degrees.

I have a very close family member that has moved up the company ladder at a grain processing company, think globally. He is now the Vice President of a certain crop division. He is in charge of half the crop of this type processing plants in the world. He has some college classes that the company wanted him to take. Is he not successful because he doesn't have a degree? Or would he not be able to get another job in processing at a different company if he wanted to change jobs? My fiancé' has a Master's degree and two bachelor's degrees, (sorry in "what does your wife/gf do" thread I stated she had 3 B.S. she informed me last night it was only 2) and is very successful in her job. Actually I think there are only one or two women in this country that got to her level younger than she did. It's good that we both have the mindset that we do or we would have never been a couple. I must have been able to woo her with my silver tongue.

Speaking of silver tongues, I just put a down payment on a platinum one. The Dr. says it will only hurt for a few weeks and it's a simple outpatient surgery. The majority of my clients are people with degrees, so I'm glad that society has brain washed Americans to the idea that you can't be successful without one. Wait, I got that answer to the question that just ran through your head. The majority of the dumb uneducated guys do it themselves so they don't need me. Second, I have never talked my way into the job. I'm hoping to be able to do this with my new platinum tongue though. Most of my work comes from referrals from jobs that have been completed with satisfied customers. I would say that house sitting there with the **A* *E** Construction sign out front is all I need for a résumé. People will come in and like how it is built or won't. I doubt that they care if I have or don't have a degree. If it is a big deal to them they can go find a contractor that has one. This will actually be to my benefit, because if it is that big of a deal that I have a degree, they will be a royal pain in the A**!

So, if we are all so dumb, why are you here? Why do you plow? It's not a money thing? You must like getting up at 2:00am to go plow. Or is it like Daddies little girl that goes slumming, just to piss someone off?

Wow, do I feel better. This book is available in hard cover or paperback, with all proceeds going to my college fund. LMAO Side note try paragraphs next time or didn't you take English classes while at college?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Ducati, knock it off

Forget that someone just acknowledged another human's hard work -- learn to take a compliment. Now I apologize that the intelligence of an ox thing was misinterpretted, as I wasn't pointing at YOU specifically, just saying for anyone the shoe fits. And while your response hung on every word of mine, why not see yourself in what I called the rarity of people working hard & having a talent to go far? As for the soup kitchen thing, it was no reference to choosing to WORK or VOLUNTEER there, but rather visit there as a necessity should people's ends not meet. Now look, if I thought I was smarter than you or that college degrees always make people smarter, I would come right out & say it (I wouldn't hide behind subtle hints you seem to be inventing in my writing). You're a little hot under the collar defending your chosen lot in life... but if you're only looking for negativity in what others say, you're going to see it even if it's not there. You grasp at things just because you're p'ed off at me, and you seem to think that a perceived wrong is best handled by being twice as obnoxious as you thought I was being to you. Grow up. I don't lose sleep over whether or not you have a degree -- we all have too many better things to attend to. 

As for your attempt at a slam: 

Paragraph 
1. a distinct portion of written or printed matter dealing with a particular idea
2. a note, item, or brief article, as in a newspaper. 
also see
1 a: a subdivision of a written composition that consists of one or more sentences, deals with one point or gives the words of one speaker; b: a short composition or note that is complete in one paragraph

But you knew that because you were so helpful


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

I went to Black Hawk College East for a AA in Ag Business Management and Ag Production I soon realized that I should keep on going and get at least a BS so I transfered to Western Illinois University, where I am at now for a BS in Ag Science Mech/ Conservation and a minor in LEJA. College can teach a lot more that what is said in class. I think it is a good Idea for anyone to go but only if you want to and are willing to put forth an effort, otherwise you will not get anything out of it other than a hangover.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

kemmer;541581 said:


> Hey i go to umass to..what year are u?


Sophmore. I'm staying in coolidge.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

As for the arguments going on above me, you both make great points and I think you're both missing something. 

You're both dropping people into degree or no degree categories. One person says you don't need one per say, and the other says it will help everyone in the long run. there are people who will not be succesful without one, and there are poeple that don't need it. 

I need to finish college, and get good grades in order to be succesful later on. I am not a smooth talkin' salesman, I don't know any trades (backyard mechanic if anything), and I am by no means going to be a pro athlete. If I don't graduate from college with the knowlege that I plan on obtaining, I'll be left with nothing. 

There are also people like Ducati who know contruction. He worked hard did what he had to do to be a succesful contractor. I couldn't do that, or anything else that could support a comfortable financial life while enjoying what I do. 

I happened to have found soemthing I could see myself doing for the rest of my life, physical therapy, I'll be there to help you contruction guys with bad knees and those who injure yourselves falling off ladders. I can't learn all of this stuff by doing like you would in a trade, I NEED college. 

YardMedic is happy he got his degree, and Ducati doesn't wish he had one. Neither of you guys should trash the other, because neither of you guys are better than the other. Sure in some ways YardMedic might know more about the laws of running a smal buisness, but Ducati could probably put up a couple of houses in the time it takes YardMedic to cut the wood to length. Either way you're both happy in your situation, and that makes you both great examples of what can hapen with and without it. (that was an example and i am not inferring that Ducati doesn't know small buisness managment or that YardMedic can't swing a hammer)

My step father is like me, got his Masters, and now he's the Senior VP of a $multi-billion contruction managment company. He would not have gotten to where he is if he never went to grad school. A friend of his owns his own trucking company. He dropped outta high school, got his CDL and drove for a few years, bought a truck and subbed himself out. Now he is his own boss and owns 8 of his own trucks. He drives one, and hires guys for the others, and each pull in $60-90k a year. He is very succesful, but he is a self-proclaimed "idiot," much like our Beloved 2004 Red Sox

This thread's going great, keep 'em coming

the poll results are not what i had predicted. 37 in favor of college to a meager 13 who say they don't need it and don't want it. I fiugured on this site it would have been more of a 60/40 or even 50/50 split.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Not knocking anyone's choices, and certainly acknowledging the "relative" few who learn trades/acquire skills AND do well with business without degrees. Today it is much more a rarity than back in the day. 

It's not that I think degrees are better for specialized skill sets; I generally feel the opposite can be true. People learn their professions best sometimes working in the chosen fields, whether with a specific degree or general degree. What people benefit so much from in ALL professions is business communications, English & Math, the other basics that create or enhance the professional appearance that some don't possess. Once again, some excel naturally in many aspects of business, but schools teach the basic life/people skills that some won't otherwise grasp. 

Your poll might have been more like your predictions 20-25 years ago.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

YardMedic;548194 said:


> Not knocking anyone's choices, and certainly acknowledging the "relative" few who learn trades/acquire skills AND do well with business without degrees. Today it is much more a rarity than back in the day.
> 
> It's not that I think degrees are better for specialized skill sets; I generally feel the opposite can be true. People learn their professions best sometimes working in the chosen fields, whether with a specific degree or general degree. What people benefit so much from in ALL professions is business communications, English & Math, the other basics that create or enhance the professional appearance that some don't possess. Once again, some excel naturally in many aspects of business, but schools teach the basic life/people skills that some won't otherwise grasp.
> 
> Your poll might have been more like your predictions 20-25 years ago.


my buddy whos out at SLU complains because they make you take classes to try and get you to think more analiticly. o and ask any economist going to school is bad for the economy because for those years that person isnt putting back.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know if I'll go to get any degrees or not, but I will, more than likely, go to a technical college or a vocational school type of thing to learn what I need to and take the proper tests to get a Journeyman Plumber's license.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I may be a good answer to this question. I'm 42 years old and as of 2006 I became a full time college student. I tryed going to college directly out of high school but I hated school, baseball was the only reason I went on to college. However, not even baseball was enough to keep me in school. Dropped out and started working in sales and have been in sales and/or management until age 41. Even while I was still in sales, in 2004 I started our mowing and snowplowing business and I could see that wasn't something I wanted to do for the rest of my life etiher, so after some discussion with my wife it was decided I would go to college for my teaching degree.

Now...it certainly would have been a much easier road to travel if I'd stuck it out when I was younger, the degree would have been in hand and done. But now I have two sons, ages 6 & 4, own a small business, do a little real estate from time to time, be a husband, AND accomplish all my schoolwork (been on the dean's list every semester so far). 

Do I wish I already had my degree and education out of the way? YES! Do it now while you're young and get it out of the way before you have too many other life commitments, it is a difficult thing to do at a later stage in life, but it can be done. Keep in mind that education is something that will never hurt you, only enhance you in some way. 

Buck


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm 23, and I just graduated college last spring. I didn't want to go, but my dad said it was either go to college or join the Marines, so I went to school. Overall, looking back I can honestly say that I have benefitted from my experience there.... but I have always liked hard work over school. I got a degree in forestry and when I graduated the jobs were marginal at best. Low pay, no benefits and an industry that (in maine at least) is dying fast. I now work for a local public works making good money, getting benefits and retirement from the get-go and I really think I got the job because of the degree. A degree shows people that you have the capacity to finish something you start. Even though I don't need it for my current job, i'm glad I have it to fall back on.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

jimaug87;548161 said:


> You're both dropping people into degree or no degree categories. One person says you don't need one per say, and the other says it will help everyone in the long run. there are people who will not be succesful without one, and there are poeple that don't need it.
> 
> Like I said people can be succesful with or with out one. Just because you have a degree doesn't mean you will be succesful.
> 
> ...





YardMedic;548194 said:


> Not knocking anyone's choices, and certainly acknowledging the "relative" few who learn trades/acquire skills AND do well with business without degrees. Today it is much more a rarity than back in the day.
> 
> It's not that I think degrees are better for specialized skill sets; I generally feel the opposite can be true. People learn their professions best sometimes working in the chosen fields, whether with a specific degree or general degree. What people benefit so much from in ALL professions is business communications, English & Math, the other basics that create or enhance the professional appearance that some don't possess. Once again, some excel naturally in many aspects of business, but *schools teach the basic life/people skills that some won't otherwise grasp. *
> 
> Some people won't even gain basic life/people skills with a degree or be able to find their way out of a paper bag.





ducatirider944;542085 said:


> *Trust me here I have no problems with people that have a degree *and judge people by who they are and not what they have. I do think that a degree is an accomplishment and it took dedication to get it. What about the guy that built a business from nothing? He doesn't have a degree so he doesn't deserve it. I do so I am entitled to it. Where is the logic in that?
> 
> Like I stated before, some one will go some where with or without a degree, if they have the work hard drive and dedication. I will still stand behind my statement that a degree will get you in the door to your first job. With out it that door would have never opened because of narrow minded people. Where you go from there is determined by how you apply yourself. You stated that a degree opens every door. I think that if you have a history of poor performance, lack of common sense (there is an oxy-moron if I have ever seen one) and no drive, those doors will be slamming shut even with that shinny degree.





ducatirider944;541163 said:


> *looking back I wished I would have finished that degree. To me, when I look back at my life it is one place that I feel I have failed. *
> 
> *I think people that want a degree should get it, that way they don't look back and wish they did.* I don't think that you have to have one to be successful. Just $.02 from a crazy uneducated old chook!


*This Part of my reply is NOT directed towards any members here*
I may be a little hot under the collar as someone posted on this subject. I have had too many people think that I'm stupid because I don't have a degree and they feel they are entitled to everything because they do. So it is easy to jump to conclusions. Second you lose what point someone is making thru text.

Some jobs have a different need for a degree, some jobs it's more of a trade school learning curve. There is a reason for school and training in areas. I'm just a few hours from getting my pilots license and I don't think it would be a good idea for some one to go jump in a plane without training and go for a little fight. I'm also a certified diver, and again I don't think it would be very smart for some one to go for a dive without training. I had to go to school for my road racing license as well. Should have got more training on that one, I could have learned from a how to crash well class! LMAO

I think it comes down to what you want to do for a living. I won't be able to do anything that isn't construction related without going back to school. There are a lot of jobs construction related that I could get from having 18 years of construction experience, and I feel I could be successful in those other jobs without a degree. I don't think I would want to do something that wasn't construction related, because I would not do well being trapped in an office for 9 hrs a day. So for my situation I don't think a degree is a needed thing.

Our kids will have to get a degree even if they have the desire to build houses for a living, at least if they want the business handed down to them some day. This is more of the wife's rules, but I don't want to argue with her because she will start using words that I have no clue what they mean. My rule is they will have to learn to frame, roof, side, trim, basic electrical, basic plumbing, how to run heavy equipment. These are things you can't learn in school and the only way you can learn them is to get a little sweaty and dirty. There just isn't a way to know if things are being done right if you have never learned to do it yourself.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

ducatirider944;548617 said:


> *This Part of my reply is NOT directed towards any members here*
> I may be a little hot under the collar as someone posted on this subject. I have had too many people think that I'm stupid because I don't have a degree and they feel they are entitled to everything because they do. So it is easy to jump to conclusions. Second you lose what point someone is making thru text.
> 
> Some jobs have a different need for a degree, some jobs it's more of a trade school learning curve. There is a reason for school and training in areas. I'm just a few hours from getting my pilots license and I don't think it would be a good idea for some one to go jump in a plane without training and go for a little fight. I'm also a certified diver, and again I don't think it would be very smart for some one to go for a dive without training. I had to go to school for my road racing license as well. Should have got more training on that one, I could have learned from a how to crash well class! LMAO
> ...


I would have LOVED to learn a trade then come to school. It's great you guys can give your kids that, they'll be succesful, guarentee it


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in college now, sophomore year at Springfield College. I'm studying for EMS Management, and I'm in paramedic school. I work when I can at a local private ambulance company as a Basic. The company is the primary 911 service for Springfield (the 16 most dangerous city per capita in the country= large call volume). I'm taking the MA firefighters test in three weeks. I'm picking up a minor in business management probably soon. My grandmother always knocks me for wanting to be a firefighter/paramedic and says "why don't you be a nurse?". I can't do that though, I can't sit still long enough in one place. The reason why I am into snow plowing and landscaping is because I love landscaping, I love being outside and physical work. My first job I worked at a farm stand/deli and learned a lot, and learned how to plow. To me, college isn't necessary for making a successful business. It's the person who runs the business, and how they do it. Honestly, if I didn't really need to be a paramedic to get on a fire department I probably wouldn't be here and I would be doing my other love 24/7. College looks good on a business card, or for that 18% more in pay, but it's the owner who makes the business successful. 

Just a little of my story and my stand on the idea.

Stay safe and good luck guys (and girls) in whatever you do in the plowing off-season!!!

CH


----------

